# Keyboard opening shortcuts instead of typing letters ( soft&



## reubeniz (Jan 11, 2005)

Windows 10
Start - Settings - Ease of Access - Keyboard

Everything here is off. If i turn on the On-Screen Keyboard no keys are Highlighted (indicating they are depressed/stuck )
When I use the hard keyboard and sometimes even the onscreen keyboard its as if either Ctrl, Alt Win or something are pressed down as it just types shortcuts.
EG:

-H- typed into chrome browser address bar via onscreen keyboard types as normal
-H- typed into chrome browser address bar via hard keyboard brings up -Chrome://history- But now also on the onscreen keyboard Ctrl is Highlighted.
I click on the onscreen keyboard to deactivate the now highlighted Ctrl button and try again. Now things are different, as now both the onscreen keyboard and the hard keyboard both bring up –Chrome://history- when -H- is typed ( Shift is not depressed )

This seems to randomly cycle one min onscreen keyboard works fine, next the keyboard works fine or they either work or none of the work rendering the computer useless.

I cant help feel it’s a software issue but im no pro and I don’t have an additional external keyboard to try but as the onscreen and hard keyboard work ok for a while sometimes I assume something is up and that’s what brought me here.

Hopefully this is clear enough to be understood and to help others who may have the same issue.

Thank you so much for your time. 

OTHER NOTES:
In -Device Manger – Keyboards- 
The keyboard driver is dated 2006 so tried to update the driver but says I have the best driver software for my device is already installed. Noticed there are 2 entries for the HID Keyboard Device both are the same driver version. Maybe I should delete/uninstall one? Both (under event tab) , dated 310715 Device migrated, Device configured(keyboard.inf) and Device started (kbdhid). It was prob around this date I first started having probs.

Pressing Ctrl on hard keyboard highlights Ctrl on onscreen keyboard only whilst being pressed. Let go of the hard key, the soft key turns off.
Sometimes the 9 gets stuck and does 99999999999999999999999999999 but saying that I just restarted the machine and pressed the key -d- and it acted like a stuck 9 as in 999999999999999999999 not dddddddddddddddddddddddddddd. Very odd.

Ive NOT tried the following: 
System restore (seems harsh) 
Rolling back the keyboard driver (not sure how on win 10 )
Deleting the keyboard from System (not sure how on win 10 )


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

See if the onscreen keyboard works properly with the hard keyboard disconnected.

From those symptoms I am guessing a key on the hard keyboard is stuck down or it has some other fault.


----------



## reubeniz (Jan 11, 2005)

I should have mentioned its a laptop. 

The onscreen keyboard does the same.

1 minute the hard keyboard does it then the onscreen does it then they both do it then both are fine for a while , until it all starts again.

eg ive just restarted the machine and all was fine ( not always the case ) buut now i press the letter v and it types as ive the 9 is stuck down until i hit another key then its fine again. Its only a matter of time before it acts like it has stuck keys but as the onscreen keyboard does it also im mystified.

thanks for your reply


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Tell us the make and model of the laptop please. Then we can look for a guide to disconnect the keyboard and you can see if the onscreen keyboard works properly then. That should show if the physical keyboard is ok or not.

It looks like a keyboard problem to me. Was anything spilt onto the keyboard ?


----------



## reubeniz (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. its an Acer Aspire v5-571 323b8G1TMass

I uninstalled the drivers did a windows update restart all was fine for a bit then it came back.

Ok so your suggesting that the hard keyboard could be affecting the soft keyboard so by (i guess) physically disconnecting the keyboard thus removes the problem.

Like this?





Are they easily fixable or do i need a replacement. This replacement is "without frame" Im not sure what a "frame" is but i read a comment that said the frame is quite difficult to separate from the existing keyboard. Is this true?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/For-Acer-...863208?hash=item2c96b2d468:g:QG8AAOSw0t9U1~4b

or

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Backlit-Keyboard-V5-551G-V5-531P-V5-571PG/dp/B00TE7RYCM

Nothing was spilt onto the keyboard to my knowledge but my 3 year old has done so before to 2 other machines, ouch.

Once again thanks for you help


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes my idea is if the hard keyboard is faulty it could affect the on-screen keyboard and disconnecting the hard one should confirm that.

I watched the video (nice find) and I think the 'frame' must be the silver part that's in the video but missing from the keyboards at your Ebay & Amazon links. I think it must fit over the keys and you won't need to buy another one.

There's a chance that just disconnecting the wider cable (as in the Video) and then re-connecting it could fix it, if you try that be careful and gentle with the cable, don't crease it.
If that doesn't help disconnect the cable and see if the onscreen keyboard works properly then (you can leave the thinner one connected, it's for the touchpad).
Then if the onscreen is ok on it's own I think you will need to buy a new keyboard, the Amazon one looks like a good deal (the Ebay one is out of stock).

If you take your time and tilt the far end of the keyboard towards you and look at the cables you will see how to manoeuvre it until it's upside down.

Basically just follow the advice in the Video.


----------



## reubeniz (Jan 11, 2005)

Bit the bullet got the one off amazon just arrived so using the vedio above and this one i shall dive in. ill report back.


----------

